
Microchip Technology puts full hardware virtualization in PIC32 microcontroller - alexvoica
http://blog.imgtec.com/mips-processors/microchip-upgrades-pic32mz-ef-family-to-mips-m-class-m5150-mcu
======
alexvoica
A bit more context: MIPS M-class CPUs implement full hardware virtualization
into a microprocessor that is 0.04mm2 - this is 25x-50x smaller than
conventional mobile chips manufactured in a 28HPM process node. In addition, a
MIPS M5150 CPU can run up to seven guest operating systems in parallel, with
minimum overhead on overall system performance and stability.

Virtualization will help developers create new and more secure applications
for wearables, IoT and other embedded markets. For example, a MIPS M-class CPU
inside a smart home hub can place door and window locks in separate
virtualized containers to avoid compromised security throughout the home while
a separate container can handle lighting control or the connectivity stack;
any change in the operation of a container would not affect the others.

You can see this use case demonstrated below on a MIPS-based development
board; when the Linux-based operating system running in one virtualized
container restarts, the second container controlling the motor operation
continues running unaffected.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RjQZTBK1trY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RjQZTBK1trY)

